# Can't Edit Posts



## catgirl (May 25, 2007)

I can't edit my posts because the edit button is missing from where it used to be


----------



## Roseman (May 25, 2007)

I wish I know how to help you but that is a mystery to me.


----------



## potroastV2 (May 25, 2007)

Post edit's are only available 5 days after you post.


----------



## catgirl (May 25, 2007)

rollitup said:


> Post edit's are only available 5 days after you post.


Yeah it was an older post in my grow journal I couldn't edit. 

 Thanks for the help.


----------



## Brokenhope420 (May 27, 2007)

Which is sorta pointless... and ruins organized grow journals... no more editing the first post -_-. Im in the same predicament.


----------



## catgirl (May 27, 2007)

Yeah I think it would be good if we could edit and even moderate all the posts in our personal grow journal. Whaddya think Rollitup, would this be possible?


----------



## Roseman (May 28, 2007)

I iwsh I knew how to delete a post or thread.


----------



## 0x1A4 (Apr 3, 2016)

rollitup said:


> Post edit's are only available 5 days after you post.


Great, this invalidates my grow journal. No point in reserving my posts for the grow. The more I use this forum the more I don't like it. I'm going to have to look for an alternative or create my own forums since this one has too many shortcomings.


----------



## sunni (Apr 3, 2016)

0x1A4 said:


> Great, this invalidates my grow journal. No point in reserving my posts for the grow. The more I use this forum the more I don't like it. I'm going to have to look for an alternative or create my own forums since this one has too many shortcomings.


you dont need to announce your dislike for the forum you can just hit log out and leave.
thats the beauty of online forums, if it doesnt jive you can be an adult and leave rather than say how much you hate it first


----------



## 0x1A4 (Apr 3, 2016)

You could also be an adult and listen to your constituents vs telling people to leave. I'm going to abolish this account and leave. I'm already looking into forum software and if I can't find any that suites my needs I'll program something myself since I'm in IT and have been coding since I was 12 years old.

I've signed up and I've tried to share on all of the cannabis forums -- 420 Magazine, THC Farmer Community, Grass City Forums, Roll It Up, Open Grow Forum and even LED Grow Light Forum. They all have similar problems such as moderators/admins telling people to leave if they don't like it, rude people, low user activity, the inability to edit posts after 24 hours, TOR restrictions, and the list goes on.

I shouldn't have to try so hard to share a grow journal.

Now I know why all of those community forums have very low user activity. It won't be difficult to create something better. 

I've already identified a hosting provider that's located in Switzerland and is thus outside of EU and US jurisdiction. They specifically told me they have no problem hosting cannabis related material and do not block or restrict TOR access.


----------



## 0x1A4 (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh look another con - you can't delete your account or remove information once posted. Yeah, it'll be easy to take your users once I show them someone else actually cares about privacy and features.

This site is worse than the government.


----------



## Grandpapy (Apr 3, 2016)

0x1A4 said:


> Oh look another con - you can't delete your account or remove information once posted. Yeah, it'll be easy to take your users once I show them someone else actually cares about privacy and features.
> 
> This site is worse than the government.


I would imagine if you were to create your own site the way you like, post a journal then politely provide a link in one of your posts here people would visit.

Once folks see how wonderful your software is you'll make a fortune. 

Because of our Government.


----------



## sunni (Apr 3, 2016)

this guy lol
just ask if you want your account terminated, ill take that as a you do
byes ! best wishes on your own pot forum youre creating!
ive also taken it to delete your thread since you asked as well!

if youve signed up for all those pot forums, riu, gc, 420 ,thc farmer open grown gorum, led grow light forum
and youre not happy, and you whine about it to all the forums

maybe the problem is you , not the cannabis forums themselves.


----------



## Resinhound (Apr 3, 2016)

Crickets...


----------



## sunni (Apr 3, 2016)

Resinhound said:


> Crickets...


since this guy has joined all hes done is be upset about how hes been limited on his account from being a new member
and how his tor doesnt work with our website 
but he keeps saying its all the other pot forums too
and how hes so annoyed by all of them.

you cant make everyone happy thats life


----------



## potroastV2 (Apr 4, 2016)

What do you mean? You made him happy, you've allowed him to leave!

Oh wait a minute, that makes everyone else happy.


----------

